# New here, long to fish keeping! (very picture heavy)



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello all!!! I have been a member of Bettafish.com for a while, but thought i would start posting here as well, as i have heard that the members on this site have better manners than a lot of the members on BF. 

My name is Gizmo, and i consider myself addicted to keeping bettas. XD

I dont have pictures of all my kids, but here is a wonderful spam of most of them. :3

The boys:

Artimus- HM black dragon ( currently ill, please send healing thoughts for him)


















Zale- DT marble dragon (spawn brother to Artimus)


















Miraz- HMPK multi dragon


















Saga- DbT cellophane marble


















Halt- DT marble


















Jose- VT multi


















Grizzly- VT multi/marble


















Splatter- VT dalmation











(The girls will come in the next post. Well most of them anyway. )


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

And here are the girls (most of them)

I dont have a picture of Crystal... I really should get a picture of her. XD

Kisses- VT multi (old picture dont have current one. She is just fatter now. lol)










Speckle- VT orange dal (also an older picture)










Pumpkin (VT orange) and Winter (VT yellow/cellophane)










Melody- DbT multi










Five- VT multi (omg so old picture... XD)










From here down are all spawn sisters to Zale and Artimus. I purchased these fish all from Darkmoon17 on Bettafish.com

Sharkie- DT marble 










Babs- DT white dragon (marble?)










Midge- DT marble/black lace










Coroline- DT black dragon










Bunny- DT red dragon










Lola- DT marble dragon











*phew*!! That is all of them folks!! Tell me what you think!!


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

I can see you guys are looking at this thread... not a single comment huh?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

all very nice I like Jose the best. how about a wider picture of all your tanks so we can see your set-up


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow!They are lovely boys and girls!I m a fan of dragons I bred traditonal plakat red dragons a few years back for show.Glad to have another betta addict!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

lol, yay! Finally some comments. X3

Thank you all for the compliments, i appreciate the feedback. 

Here are wide shots of my tanks:

Sorority 30 gallons: 









I dont have any current pictures of the frats... My camera died, bleh. XD

But here is an old one, they are still set up like this, with different plants, and different inhabitants. There are two of these set up. 










Seven gallon:












Also, i picked up another boy a few days ago!!

Meet Diablo, silver and red CT:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. Those are some really beautiful fish. Got to love all of them. Would be hard to pick out a favorite.


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome! I personally love the marbles (Saga and Halt) the most. They change every day, and i just adore it.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow! Pretty bettas!


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Diablos a handome fellow too,but my fav is Artimus.Hes sooo shiny.Babs is a beautiful lady as well,and seems to match him well.


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks! :3 

I would really like to breed, but i dont have the money to start something up like that. XD If i were to breed any of my bettas, it would certainly be Artimus and Babs, and i was thinking of seeing what i would get from Saga and Melody... But as they are both double tails, i would be risking deformities..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very true!If you ever do breed those two let me know I may by a sibling pr from you lol.

I have tried so hard to get out of domestics and focus on wilds but beautiful fish like that,it is very hard to keep to that!


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, believe me, you and everyone else will know. XD I will be asking for so much help.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Diablo is the best hands down lol, nice looking bettas and welcome to the forums


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

Ha ha, thank you very much. everybody seems to love him. X3


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome and those are some very pretty Bettas!


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you so much! :3


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

I love Artimus he is absolutely gorgeous.  I too am a betta addict! I have 4 so far and am attempting a sorority tank. And welcome to the forums.


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a twelve girl sorority, and i love it. You will love yours as well! :3


----------

